# Anybody do business with toolnut.com?



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Just checking to see if anyone has had any dealings with toolnut.com? I've been looking around for a pro bandsaw, and they have the Powermatic 1791216K PWBS-14CS for $1199, including a free riser kit, free roll around stand, and free shipping. This is about $200 less than anyone else I've found for this package. This unit is the one that comes with the 5" bigger table, the newer Carter release system, fence and halogen light, and apparently a whole host of issues that were problematic years ago have been fixed.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

I have not BUT a bunch of turners on another forum I visit swear by them, they seem to always have the best prices on PM and Jet lathes. You just have to call since their website is not full e-tail.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i don't buy from them as they always seem to be more expensive on the things i want to buy. they are well known in their home market in putnam county, NY and the store sells to a lot of contractors. but what on earth is compelling you to waste that much money on a 14" powermatic BS? or have you just fallen for that "gold standard" marketing line of theirs?


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

@toolie he may just following the advice of Loius Iturra who says his pick of 14" cast saws is the Powermatic. Lou knows more about 14" cast saws than anyone I know.

In the end the Delta 14" cast saw and all the copies of it are a fairly poor design overall and there are a lot better designs out there for more or less money.

Just curious have you ever owned or used the saw in question?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I have purchased from them a couple times. They had the items I wanted and their shipping was fast. I was happy and will use them again.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

@ahuxley…....i own an 18" jet BS. it was my first WMH tool group product and it will be my last WMH tool group product. i'm very surprised that lou recommended the powermatic. his catalog has a comparative test between a delta 14" and a jet 14" and the delta won the test. for $1200, the rikon 18' is within reach for the OP and they are better BSs than powermatic. even the 14" rikon 10-325 is a better saw than a comparable p-matic. why pay more than than you have to and get less product? and once ytour warranty expires, don't go looking to WMH tool group for any kind of diagnoistic support. they are useless. their tech support within the warranty period is limited to sending out replacement parts and after the warranty expires, it's limited to selling replacement parts. overpriced products long on promise and short on delivery.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, maybe you guys are right about the PM. I have not used that saw, but I own a PM 3520 lathe, and it has been a real horse for me since I bought it in 2002. It's been moved three times, and all the accessories I ever bought for it have been flawless. It does anything I ask of it, and never flinches. My only hit on it is the frequency readout is on the backside, (mine was before they had it in RPM), but I use feel, sound and sight when using a lathe rather than a readout anyway. 
I looked over the YouTube video on the Jet 14" bandsaw, and although the cabinet maker guy they lent it to praised it, to me it looked pretty cheapo. That open "bridge span" casting on the arm looked weak, ****************************** table, and no fence, no light. I have a Jet 6" jointer that I have had for 11 years, and I love it. That's why I gave their saw a look.
I'm really pushing it at $1200, so I can't make the jump for $2-400 more to get into a Rikon. Assuming you are talking about the Rikon 10-345. Best I can find it is at one liquidator with no customer service for $1317 plus full freight. Everybody else is around $1500, out of reach for me.
The Powermatic bandsaw plays to actually very good reviews on Amazon. All the newer reviewers give it a four or five star rating, whereby only the ones who bought it back in 2005-7 seem to not like it. Overall, 30 out of 40 reviews are 4-5 stars on Amazon, but by the time I add the riser and stand, I am cruising around $1350. Toolnut was at $1200 for everything including shipping.
My real mistake was buying that Porter Cable out of a Lowes about a year ago. It runs OK since I put a bearing set on the top guides, but now I really regret blowing off $400 and not waiting so I can resaw something beyond 5 7/8" high. Ironically, save for a little extra power, the Porter Cable runs about the same as my old Reliant, which I bought in 2000 and added bearings to the top guides. My bad…


----------

